# walt mesk images



## walt mesk (Aug 14, 2004)

my personal images site,thanks for yours comments:
http://www.waltmesk.altervista.org


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2004)

I had a breif look at your website...but it seems great.
Youve done a great job of making it simple yet nice, which is hard to do.
Good job.


----------



## walt mesk (Aug 14, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I had a breif look at your website...but it seems great.
> Youve done a great job of making it simple yet nice, which is hard to do.
> Good job.


thanks,thanks,thanks....this evening I'll look your site.
i'm italian...and you?
walt.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2004)

Hehe Im english mate, and My site will be moving to Falcon-eye.co.uk sometime next month, but thanks anyways.
Dont need to thank me to much mate, youve done the hard work and on your site its paid of  Shoutl be thanking yourself.
Arty.


----------



## talonop (Aug 14, 2004)

I really like the layout, but the ads at the bottom are annoying. Ever thought about maybe registering your own domain? You should look into it. Get rid of those ads, get rid of the subdomain, and you got a pretty professional online portfolio.

BTW If you decide to get a domain registered or some web-hosting, just give me a PM and I can give you a quote.


----------



## walt mesk (Aug 15, 2004)

fibrousjaguar said:
			
		

> I really like the layout, but the ads at the bottom are annoying. Ever thought about maybe registering your own domain? You should look into it. Get rid of those ads, get rid of the subdomain, and you got a pretty professional online portfolio.
> 
> BTW If you decide to get a domain registered or some web-hosting, just give me a PM and I can give you a quote.


ok,it's true,i have reasons!i'm thinking at your words....
walt.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 15, 2004)

O..k.. I didnt rly understand what yah just said but nm

Good luck with your site mate, im getting a co.uk


----------



## walt mesk (Aug 15, 2004)

fibrousjaguar said:
			
		

> I really like the layout, but the ads at the bottom are annoying. Ever thought about maybe registering your own domain? You should look into it. Get rid of those ads, get rid of the subdomain, and you got a pretty professional online portfolio.
> 
> BTW If you decide to get a domain registered or some web-hosting, just give me a PM and I can give you a quote.


look my site....the banners goes away....ahahah!thanks for your idea....
walt.


----------



## talonop (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, it is better, but I would still get rid of that photonews box and the little contrast bar. That should get rid of unwanted vertical scroll space. Getting a domain name would definately help. Subdomains are cheaper (and most times, they are free), but your own domain name shows a mich higher degree of profesisonality.


----------



## talonop (Aug 15, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> O..k.. I didnt rly understand what yah just said but nm
> 
> Good luck with your site mate, im getting a co.uk



 , me neither. Could you rephrase that?


----------



## cravecolor (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes, I would agree about registering your own domain, considering the kind of photography you try to showcase. The photos are wonderful, and the site's design is nice and clean, to display the images very nicely. 
And getting your own domain name will lift your photography one more level. If you're worried about cost, there are a few hosting companies that are relatively cheap. I, for example am paying $5 per month for hosting.


----------



## walt mesk (Aug 17, 2004)

cravecolor said:
			
		

> Yes, I would agree about registering your own domain, considering the kind of photography you try to showcase. The photos are wonderful, and the site's design is nice and clean, to display the images very nicely.
> And getting your own domain name will lift your photography one more level. If you're worried about cost, there are a few hosting companies that are relatively cheap. I, for example am paying $5 per month for hosting.


thanks...thanks...
i'm thinking for domain.
bye friend....
walt.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2004)

If you want matey...I could give you a redirect from falcon-eye.co.uk
So your address would be something like www.walt.falcon-eye.co.uk


----------

